# autotrail control panel



## lummers (May 1, 2005)

Can anyone help ? I have a 1999 autotrail. On the control panel when selecting state of current it always displays 19.1d. If I put several items on the number drops to 18.9 d. Has someone wired up this motorhome incorrectlty, Im not an electricion but I would have thought if nothing was running the panel should show a c rather than a d from the solar panel. There is also a FOX D1 Display fitted, on volts this shows 12v but on current I can never get it to read anything other than oooo. 

Any help appreciated, not sure now whether solar panel working or not now.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Sounds more like the panel is faulty? Try disconnecting you leisure battery and your solar panel and see if it then reads zero. If it doesn't there is definitely something wrong with it. If it does then put back the battery only and with nothing switched on it should still read zero. Put a 12volt light on and see what it then reads, should be at least 1.0d.

peedee


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

good morning, the only problem i had with my panel was it started bleeping and showing odd stuff on the panel. if you pick off the silver surround and take out the two screws you can pull the panel from its hole. on the back there is a white multipin plug which i was advised to pull out and plug back in after which my panel has been fine since. might not work for your problem but maybe worth a go!! all the best seanoo


----------



## lummers (May 1, 2005)

Thanks guys for the relies, unfortunately still have the same problem, once i disconnect the battery I loose the control panel. Disconnecting the solar panel makes no difference. The reading still looks in reverse ie the more power i use the lover the drain value is.


----------



## lummers (May 1, 2005)

whoops , meant replies and oh yes did try discottecting the mini plug at the back of the panel. thanks anyway anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi lummers, i am sorry for the delay in getting a reply to you. i believe the control panel is large square one that was manufactured by Plug-in-systems, i think they may be able to offer some support, with the problem, unfortunately i haven't got their number to hand, but our office will have it if you could ring them on Monday (01482 678981)
From the info you have provided the panel is showing a large discharge, or the component that measures the current has failed?or possibly the micro processor has failed? from my memory the current measurement is done in the main (silver box) but as you have already disconnected the battery, and this did shut the system down and reboot but only to give the same figures then i can only assume that the failure is terminal. I think if you can get in touch with Plug-in-systems they may have some other suggesions, or someone may have a unit you try in your vehicle. Sorry i cannot be of any real use but if all else fails the contact our support people and they will try to gain some assistance.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## lummers (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ian,
many thanks for taking time out to reply to me. I will try the number you have supplied on monday, in the mean time I will have a quick scan on the internet for the manufacturer you have named. many thanks again Dave


----------



## lummers (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ian, 
thank you and to your office ,they passed the manufactures telephone number on to me. 
Unfortunately they were not as helpful and stated they had no one any longer technical, they manufactured only so couldnt help.

So my search continues.

regards

DAVE


----------

